# 1st time buyer



## Australiaherewecome! (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello to all,

In the state of WA (southern region), Mandurah etc......up to Secret Harbour..... can anyone please tell me the process of buying an established property (not new build land and package) for a 1st time buyer, cash, no mortgage needed....will have cash from sale of UK home.

What are the fees to the agent for buying only, stamp duty (at what price of a property do you not pay it) and anythjng else i need to know?

Is there also a grant for first time buyers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Australiaherewecome! said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> In the state of WA (southern region), Mandurah etc......up to Secret Harbour..... can anyone please tell me the process of buying an established property (not new build land and package) for a 1st time buyer, cash, no mortgage needed....will have cash from sale of UK home.
> 
> ...


There are no agent fees payable by the purchaser, unless you decide to engage a buyers agent yourself .
There are legal fees charged by to your solicitor, as well as search fees and stamp duty payable to the state government.
This link explains it all
https://www.commerce.wa.gov.au/consumer-protection/buying-and-selling-home


----------



## Henry20 (May 10, 2020)

A reliable agent is the key. They will take care of the purchase and they make profit from constructor, not you. 
Some states waived the stamp duty, like ACT.


----------

